# Boz Shepherd Breed Profile,,,attempt!



## MonsterMalak

Here is an attempt at a Breed Profile I tried to put together. Please forgive any poor structure or typos,,,, I am a RN by trade, and Dog Lover by nature. 



Please note that I am not an authority of the breed, but have compiled this information through research and information provided by my Turkish friends and breeders of the Boz Shepherd Dog. 

*Turkish Boz Shepherd*
The Boz Shepherd is a Landrace Regional Breed of dog from Southern Turkey in the Urfa and Tuzkoy area. They are most common in the Urfa Mountians (actually High Plateaus west of Urfa). 
There are several names they are known by, depending on the area, religion of owner, or personal preference. Boz is a name given by the outsider or city people, and translates to âCreamy Whiteâ due to their most predominant color. The local Turks in the Urfa Region refer to them as GUREGH Coban Kopegi, GUREHH, or GUREGULAR. Kurdish peoples refer to them as the KURDISH KANGAL or KURDISH GUREGH. The Turks in the Tuzkoy area refer to them as the TUZKOY. Some Turks consider all the variants of Kangal types to be one, and post pictures of Boz Shepherds as Kangals. 

*HISTORY* is limited, but it is said that the dogs and their bloodlines have been passed down many generations amongst the Shepherds. Being a Landrace Regional breed, they are bound to share genetics with the other breeds of Turkey. The large Livestock Guardians of Turkey came from the Assyrian or Babylonian War dogs, or more likely were brought from Central Asia with the migration of the Turkmenistan Shepherds approximately 1,000 years ago. 

*HISTORICAL USE* has been Multi Functional, but mostly utilized as a Livestock Guardian. The Plateaus are a somewhat arid region, with the only grass crop coming from the winter snows. Environmentally, it is a tough region for the livestock and the dogs. The region is hot and dry in the summer, and has deep snows during the winter. The dogs are seldom afforded shelter.
Their native diet is usually poor, being fed YAL, which is a Barley or Flour mash with chicken bones, meat scraps, watered yogurt, or tomato paste. Still these dogs seem to subsist, often supplementing their diet with rodents.
In the Grazing season, the Shepherd will generally take 3-5 males, and 1-2 females on the 200-600 mile trek in search of grass. The dogs are usually on their own to find their own nutrition. During the winter, the dogs are usually either tied, or allowed to run free in the village. Dogs that showed any aggression towards the children would have been culled.

*GUARDING STYLE* for predators is from perimeter patrols, and will give great chase to any threat, often chasing the predator for 1-2 miles. If engaged, usually the faster females will stall them until the larger more powerful males arrive. Often they will plow into the wolf to knock them down, grabbing the throat if possible, as the females break the legs. Holding a suffocating bite on the neck is a common tactic. Working as a team is their specialty. Towards human threats, they are direct and forceful. Usually preventing anything they are not comfortable with.

* GENETIC MAKEUP* is undetermined, and probably lost in history. My guess would be a historical combination of Kangal or Yoruk and Malakli. 

* PHYSICAL STRUCTURE *is a good balance of Power, Speed, Agility and Stamina. They maintain a naturally lean but muscular structure. The sighthound influence is noticeable with the deep chest, and tucked abdomin. Legs are usually long, with a somewhat square profile. Bone structure is heavier than the Kangal, and the feet are both huge and with webbed toes. (A trait attributed to help a Grey wolf travel through deep snow) Dewclaws and double dewclaws are common.

*FUNCTION and MOVEMENT* is with a speed noted in the 30mph range, with some measured at 36mph. When in full sprint, the tucked greyhound style is noted in most. Agility is good for their size, with explosive lunges or ambush type attacks. They can jump, twist, and at times seem cat like in a fight. The use of their front limbs is highly developed in combat or daily function. Their ability to down an opponent and maintain on top during a fight is a trait that is developed and expected. Tractor pulling is a common sport, with Boz pulling 7,000-10,500 pound tractors. No specialized harnesses are used, just a rope tied to the collar.

* TEMPERAMENT *is highly complex as a breed. Boz are naturally submissive to their Family and children, to the point of being misunderstood as âweaknessâ by some. Away from the home, most are perfectly accepting of all people if socialized, especially children. They will usually choosing to stay by your side even unrestrained when in public. They have a calm and regal presence even as puppies. Pressing themselves up against you, between you and a perceived danger is a deeply ingrained trait. At home they become much more defensive. The range is from accepting after an introduction, to highly defensive. Special socialization and recognition of behaviors is a must for dogs to be exposed to the public or visitors at home. Keeping a watch full eye on any visitors is normal, with intervention of any unfamiliar action by the visitor. This breed is not a good breed for every home or situation. The ability to train, contain and control if needed are a must. They are far from the PET breeds of dogs the average person is accustom to.

*SIZE* of Boz Shepherds.
*Males* range from 30-36â tall and 130-190 pounds, with a few in the 38 inch 250 pound range. Ideal working height is in the 32-35 inch range, weight is in the 140-180# range.
*Females* range from 29-33â tall and 110-160# range. The Turkish Shepherds minimize the femaleâs contribution to the size of the offspring, but not the quality.
Selection has been and should be for function and ability, as opposed to size and look.

*COLOR AND COAT *is mostly Creamy White fawn (Boz) with a dark muzzle, but can range from a Reddish to solid white. Hair is short to medium in length, with a distinct dense winter coat.
Claims of measured bite pressures in the range of 714-763psi have been made.

* INTELLIGENCE *and the ability to make decisions and take action are a deeply preserved trait, common in the more Aboriginal or Ancient breeds of dogs. Although they crave your acceptance if you scold them, they do not wait for you every command. For correction, one scolding to them is as effective as a harsh beating would be to some breeds 

*HISTORICAL FUNCTION *of this breed has been as a Livestock and Village Guardian, Hunting various game, and Guarding Businesses. A strong historical custom to Test Fight for the purpose of selection has had a definite impact on the Boz Shepherds physical structure, temperament and abilities. They have been developed as a functional working breed, shaped through many generations of demanding physical duties, harsh environment, poor nutrition and ruthless culling. The result is a dog with a rugged structure, tolerances to harsh environmental extremes and a strong temperament. In recent times, they have found themselves being used in the Dog Fighting Sport that is common in Turkey, and has a strong cultural history. (Note that dog fighting in Turkey, as in most of Asia is not the brutal sport of the West. Fights are stopped at the point of submission of injury.)
* 
HEALTH PROBLEMS *of the Boz Shepherd. Historical practices of breeding to the males 8-10 years old that had proven their worth was the custom. Only after winning many battles, and killing many wolves (Not to mention surviving the hard work and a harsh environment with poor nutrition) were they considered worthy to breed. This historical practice, along with the extreme demands placed on them today, has created a breed with few known health issues. 

* FUTURE of the Boz Shepherd in the USA*. Efforts to find different venues of work for them, as to maintain the ability to select from dogs tested under different situations is underway. Emphasis toward selection and making balanced breedings will be strongly encouraged so as to preserve the function and balance of speed, strength and agility. Breeding to drastically alter their temperament will also be discouraged.
*Livestock Guardian* will be the most focused line of work for establishment in the USA. Their abilities will be useful, especially in areas of Grey Wolf and Mountain Lion predation.
*Protection Work* is being explored by some, but I would have to say that they will probably never excel at the Bite Work Competition type of Sport. But their natural Defense Drive and Physical Abilities will enable them to function in some lines of work, like Estate Guardian.
*Boar Hunting* is an ability they have already proven themselves at. Their ability to hold and control a Boar by the neck is impressive, combined with their speed, agility and ferocity. They can function as both the chase and capture dog. And to be able to take these same dogs home and put them back in their pasture with livestock smaller than the boar they just subdued, is a unique trait.
An *International Breed Club* is currently in the works, to bring together breeders from Turkey, Europe and Asia with the breeders from the USA.


----------



## Pops2

the only fault i find is the characterization of matching in the USA. the old timers matched until one dog quit. it is the new class of gang bangers & other trash that goes beyond that.


----------



## siberian

I keep wanting one of these guys more and more.


----------



## pancho

(Note that dog fighting in Turkey, as in most of Asia is not the brutal sport of the West. Fights are stopped at the point of submission of injury.)

That is the way most dog fighting has been done in the U.S. If a dog quits the match is over.


----------



## Goatress

We are supposed to be getting the English translation of the standard by next week, I hope. This is sure not a dog for everyone, they are a huge responsibility....I say that because the way they can go from docile to rage in a nanosecond....if a threat is perceived to them, their 'charges' it is like nothing I've ever seen in a dog. And all I own at this time is a 7 mo old female. It is also my concern the dog fighting underground gets one of these...it gets out...kills someone...there goes a breed, banned.... Like any LGD, a great responsibility only more so with these dogs. In fact I'm going to be quite glib about this I'll be crossing my Boz on other breeds to try to take out some of that edge - the average rancher is probably not prepared to handle what goes with owning one of these dogs. But they have so many assets. I really do want to see how they fare with wolves. We will not know for a while yet. It will take testing and time. Breed is so new here, takes time to get it off ground....pups must grow up....etc. They are amazing animals.


----------



## pancho

Goatress said:


> We are supposed to be getting the English translation of the standard by next week, I hope. This is sure not a dog for everyone, they are a huge responsibility....I say that because the way they can go from docile to rage in a nanosecond....if a threat is perceived to them, their 'charges' it is like nothing I've ever seen in a dog. And all I own at this time is a 7 mo old female. It is also my concern the dog fighting underground gets one of these...it gets out...kills someone...there goes a breed, banned.... Like any LGD, a great responsibility only more so with these dogs. In fact I'm going to be quite glib about this I'll be crossing my Boz on other breeds to try to take out some of that edge - the average rancher is probably not prepared to handle what goes with owning one of these dogs. But they have so many assets. I really do want to see how they fare with wolves. We will not know for a while yet. It will take testing and time. Breed is so new here, takes time to get it off ground....pups must grow up....etc. They are amazing animals.


The dog fighting underground have already tried them. They lack gameness and therefore are worthless as a fighting dog.


----------



## Maura

Monster, you need someone to edit the copy for correctness and/or typos. "Physical Structure" and "Function and Movement" need some work. Otherwise, it seems to be fairly complete.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Please excuse my incorrect refrence to the dog Fighting here in the West.
Truthfully, I have never seen a dogfight other than the skirmishes between my own dogs or strays. Guess all I have based my info on is the News reports of the more recent culture of fighting.

It pleases me that they may have been deemed as worthless in the Dog Fighting world.
One of my biggest fears is irresponsible ownership, people that may try to train one of them to be people aggressive, and dog fighting. The other is people may try to breed just for size, which would change their function and characteristics.

They are a serious dog that would require responsible ownership, training, socialization and the use of common sense. My understanding of them has broadened and increased as my pups have matured. As with many breeds, individual varience can be from a completely social dog that loves all people, to one that will repell any new people that come to your home. They are a dog that would not be a good choice for many people. My dogs can go to crowded public places, and be completely accepting to everyone that approaches to love on them. But at my home, most people are greeted with a less than friendly dog, that only accepts them after an itroduction. Experience with large dogs, training, and the right setting will be priority before the placement of any puppies. 

They are also a dog that has abilities and qualities that few breeds can compare with. So, for the people that have a situation needing large predator control or extreme guarding ability may want to consider this breed. But only after considering the responsibilities.


----------



## Ed Norman

How much does one eat, besides the starvation rations of their homeland? I'm talking dry dog food.


----------



## pancho

MonsterMalak said:


> Please excuse my incorrect refrence to the dog Fighting here in the West.
> Truthfully, I have never seen a dogfight other than the skirmishes between my own dogs or strays. Guess all I have based my info on is the News reports of the more recent culture of fighting.
> 
> It pleases me that they may have been deemed as worthless in the Dog Fighting world.
> One of my biggest fears is irresponsible ownership, people that may try to train one of them to be people aggressive, and dog fighting. The other is people may try to breed just for size, which would change their function and characteristics.


There will still be those people who will try the breed as a fighter. There are still people who think rottys, ridgebacks, american bulldogs and such are fighting dogs. Most of the info people get does not come from dog fighters. Most come from PETA, humane sociietys, breed rescues, and the like.

Not many people call the teenager who races his parents car from signal light to signal light a race car driver but will call some kid who drops two dogs down for a roll a dog fighter. Usually passing on info from this group and adding a dash of their own imagination has caused much suffering to many dogs.


----------



## Pops2

also would like to point out dogs don't hold boar by the neck. as this puts their vitals directly over the boars cutters, dogs using this technique would cull themselves from the gene pool very quickly.
typically unless trained fro the ear natural catchdogs grab the cheek or over the top of the snout. when sticking hogs i prefer these holds as it give the dog more control over the hog. however as some hogs will die from the injuries to the sinus, when catching & tieing i prefer ear catches because it is less likely to reduce the hogs resale value. ears are the best balance between control & minimizeng damage. also if multiple dogs are run once there are two dogs on the head they will begin to catch the backside of the legs.


----------



## sticky_burr

remind me again of the dificulty in keeping these as lgd, socilizing them and basic commands? i know they are so to speak on a short fuse but other than that i dont get it


----------



## Goatress

Ed my Boz girl does not eat anymore than my other dogs. The breed as whole tends to run on the lean side. But I feed four star dog food, wheat based not corn, sticks to them better; when cold, supplement with meat drippings, fat, etc etc.... "Satin Balls".... The breed is actually very very sensitive and I have found I can get by with less reprimands with my Boz than some other breeds. My girl is less hard headed than some of my other dogs. She is very sensitive. I am anxious to see how the Boz fare in keeping large predators from stock. I will say they have exceptional courage and tenacity. As for them getting into wrong hands, that could be said about a lot of LGD breeds, not just Boz. I think most responsible breeders try their best to prevent those scenarios. 

Again, a breed that can only be appreciated by being seen in the flesh and owned, its hard to describe otherwise!


----------



## MonsterMalak

Hello,,,, Sorry for the lag.

I feed around a gallon of kibble a day. And there is usually some left the next day. pregnant or nursing mothers,,, WOW, they can eat.

As far as the Boar hold. It is just where he decided to grab. He is inexperienced, but still able to control them this way. I would prefer that he held an ear also. But he likes the neck???

I also understand the propaganda put out by PETA,,,, funny thing is they never talk about all of the euthanizations they do.

Good luck this winter everyone. I had to let a second dog out of the pasture, as the coyotes were wearing out the one female on the outside.


----------



## motdaugrnds

May those nice spiked collars on the dog would let the boar know who's boss!

I like these Boz shephards already and am hoping to find such a mix without paying an arm and leg for her.


----------



## Antonyo

MonsterMalak said:


> Here is an attempt at a Breed Profile I tried to put together. Please forgive any poor structure or typos,,,, I am a RN by trade, and Dog Lover by nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I am not an authority of the breed, but have compiled this information through research and information provided by my Turkish friends and breeders of the Boz Shepherd Dog.
> 
> *Turkish Boz Shepherd*
> The Boz Shepherd is a Landrace Regional Breed of dog from Southern Turkey in the Urfa and Tuzkoy area. They are most common in the Urfa Mountians (actually High Plateaus west of Urfa).
> There are several names they are known by, depending on the area, religion of owner, or personal preference. Boz is a name given by the outsider or city people, and translates to âCreamy Whiteâ due to their most predominant color. The local Turks in the Urfa Region refer to them as GUREGH Coban Kopegi, GUREHH, or GUREGULAR. Kurdish peoples refer to them as the KURDISH KANGAL or KURDISH GUREGH. The Turks in the Tuzkoy area refer to them as the TUZKOY. Some Turks consider all the variants of Kangal types to be one, and post pictures of Boz Shepherds as Kangals.
> 
> *HISTORY* is limited, but it is said that the dogs and their bloodlines have been passed down many generations amongst the Shepherds. Being a Landrace Regional breed, they are bound to share genetics with the other breeds of Turkey. The large Livestock Guardians of Turkey came from the Assyrian or Babylonian War dogs, or more likely were brought from Central Asia with the migration of the Turkmenistan Shepherds approximately 1,000 years ago.
> 
> *HISTORICAL USE* has been Multi Functional, but mostly utilized as a Livestock Guardian. The Plateaus are a somewhat arid region, with the only grass crop coming from the winter snows. Environmentally, it is a tough region for the livestock and the dogs. The region is hot and dry in the summer, and has deep snows during the winter. The dogs are seldom afforded shelter.
> Their native diet is usually poor, being fed YAL, which is a Barley or Flour mash with chicken bones, meat scraps, watered yogurt, or tomato paste. Still these dogs seem to subsist, often supplementing their diet with rodents.
> In the Grazing season, the Shepherd will generally take 3-5 males, and 1-2 females on the 200-600 mile trek in search of grass. The dogs are usually on their own to find their own nutrition. During the winter, the dogs are usually either tied, or allowed to run free in the village. Dogs that showed any aggression towards the children would have been culled.
> 
> *GUARDING STYLE* for predators is from perimeter patrols, and will give great chase to any threat, often chasing the predator for 1-2 miles. If engaged, usually the faster females will stall them until the larger more powerful males arrive. Often they will plow into the wolf to knock them down, grabbing the throat if possible, as the females break the legs. Holding a suffocating bite on the neck is a common tactic. Working as a team is their specialty. Towards human threats, they are direct and forceful. Usually preventing anything they are not comfortable with.
> 
> * GENETIC MAKEUP* is undetermined, and probably lost in history. My guess would be a historical combination of Kangal or Yoruk and Malakli.
> 
> * PHYSICAL STRUCTURE *is a good balance of Power, Speed, Agility and Stamina. They maintain a naturally lean but muscular structure. The sighthound influence is noticeable with the deep chest, and tucked abdomin. Legs are usually long, with a somewhat square profile. Bone structure is heavier than the Kangal, and the feet are both huge and with webbed toes. (A trait attributed to help a Grey wolf travel through deep snow) Dewclaws and double dewclaws are common.
> 
> *FUNCTION and MOVEMENT* is with a speed noted in the 30mph range, with some measured at 36mph. When in full sprint, the tucked greyhound style is noted in most. Agility is good for their size, with explosive lunges or ambush type attacks. They can jump, twist, and at times seem cat like in a fight. The use of their front limbs is highly developed in combat or daily function. Their ability to down an opponent and maintain on top during a fight is a trait that is developed and expected. Tractor pulling is a common sport, with Boz pulling 7,000-10,500 pound tractors. No specialized harnesses are used, just a rope tied to the collar.
> 
> * TEMPERAMENT *is highly complex as a breed. Boz are naturally submissive to their Family and children, to the point of being misunderstood as âweaknessâ by some. Away from the home, most are perfectly accepting of all people if socialized, especially children. They will usually choosing to stay by your side even unrestrained when in public. They have a calm and regal presence even as puppies. Pressing themselves up against you, between you and a perceived danger is a deeply ingrained trait. At home they become much more defensive. The range is from accepting after an introduction, to highly defensive. Special socialization and recognition of behaviors is a must for dogs to be exposed to the public or visitors at home. Keeping a watch full eye on any visitors is normal, with intervention of any unfamiliar action by the visitor. This breed is not a good breed for every home or situation. The ability to train, contain and control if needed are a must. They are far from the PET breeds of dogs the average person is accustom to.
> 
> *SIZE* of Boz Shepherds.
> *Males* range from 30-36â tall and 130-190 pounds, with a few in the 38 inch 250 pound range. Ideal working height is in the 32-35 inch range, weight is in the 140-180# range.
> *Females* range from 29-33â tall and 110-160# range. The Turkish Shepherds minimize the femaleâs contribution to the size of the offspring, but not the quality.
> Selection has been and should be for function and ability, as opposed to size and look.
> 
> *COLOR AND COAT *is mostly Creamy White fawn (Boz) with a dark muzzle, but can range from a Reddish to solid white. Hair is short to medium in length, with a distinct dense winter coat.
> Claims of measured bite pressures in the range of 714-763psi have been made.
> 
> * INTELLIGENCE *and the ability to make decisions and take action are a deeply preserved trait, common in the more Aboriginal or Ancient breeds of dogs. Although they crave your acceptance if you scold them, they do not wait for you every command. For correction, one scolding to them is as effective as a harsh beating would be to some breeds
> 
> *HISTORICAL FUNCTION *of this breed has been as a Livestock and Village Guardian, Hunting various game, and Guarding Businesses. A strong historical custom to Test Fight for the purpose of selection has had a definite impact on the Boz Shepherds physical structure, temperament and abilities. They have been developed as a functional working breed, shaped through many generations of demanding physical duties, harsh environment, poor nutrition and ruthless culling. The result is a dog with a rugged structure, tolerances to harsh environmental extremes and a strong temperament. In recent times, they have found themselves being used in the Dog Fighting Sport that is common in Turkey, and has a strong cultural history. (Note that dog fighting in Turkey, as in most of Asia is not the brutal sport of the West. Fights are stopped at the point of submission of injury.)
> *
> HEALTH PROBLEMS *of the Boz Shepherd. Historical practices of breeding to the males 8-10 years old that had proven their worth was the custom. Only after winning many battles, and killing many wolves (Not to mention surviving the hard work and a harsh environment with poor nutrition) were they considered worthy to breed. This historical practice, along with the extreme demands placed on them today, has created a breed with few known health issues.
> 
> * FUTURE of the Boz Shepherd in the USA*. Efforts to find different venues of work for them, as to maintain the ability to select from dogs tested under different situations is underway. Emphasis toward selection and making balanced breedings will be strongly encouraged so as to preserve the function and balance of speed, strength and agility. Breeding to drastically alter their temperament will also be discouraged.
> *Livestock Guardian* will be the most focused line of work for establishment in the USA. Their abilities will be useful, especially in areas of Grey Wolf and Mountain Lion predation.
> *Protection Work* is being explored by some, but I would have to say that they will probably never excel at the Bite Work Competition type of Sport. But their natural Defense Drive and Physical Abilities will enable them to function in some lines of work, like Estate Guardian.
> *Boar Hunting* is an ability they have already proven themselves at. Their ability to hold and control a Boar by the neck is impressive, combined with their speed, agility and ferocity. They can function as both the chase and capture dog. And to be able to take these same dogs home and put them back in their pasture with livestock smaller than the boar they just subdued, is a unique trait.
> An *International Breed Club* is currently in the works, to bring together breeders from Turkey, Europe and Asia with the breeders from the USA.


How brave and courageous are they??? Would they protect me no matter what attack me????? I mean..hiw brave are they...that s the question..🙏🙏🙏🙏🐾🐾


----------

